# DIY hitch or truck bed mounted bike carrier?



## KDOG72 (Jun 14, 2016)

I ALMOST bought a Reese "SportWing" carrier today at Wallyworld. It was 80 bucks and a hitch mount. It holds the bike by the wheels and I'm kinda leery of that and wanted to see if anyone had any experience with it. 
I've seen some DIY carriers made of PVC. Anyone have any suggestions on a bike carrier? I do NOT want a roof mount. Bed or hitch mount only with the latter being the preferred. I have a short bed Tacoma. Kind of a pain to keep climbing up into the bed when to get/put away the bike.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

If this thread doesn't get the results you are looking for.

Check this forum out. Car & Biker - Mtbr.com


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Wait, you want to put your expensive bikes on an $80 rack? Uh, nah.

Look on Craigslist, there's always a million of 'em. Just don't get the kind where your bike dangles from the top tube, those are awful. Like this one, for example:









The bikes flop around and you have to spend 1/2 hour getting them so they don't bang into one another.

Do like DJ said, too. Check out the forum. Check out OneUp, too. Some of the best racks in the biz. Expensive, but exquisitely crafted, if bike racks can be exquisitely crafted. Lol


----------



## aFallenTree (May 23, 2016)

KDOG72 said:


> I ALMOST bought a Reese "SportWing" carrier today at Wallyworld. It was 80 bucks and a hitch mount. It holds the bike by the wheels and I'm kinda leery of that and wanted to see if anyone had any experience with it.
> I've seen some DIY carriers made of PVC. Anyone have any suggestions on a bike carrier? I do NOT want a roof mount. Bed or hitch mount only with the latter being the preferred. I have a short bed Tacoma. Kind of a pain to keep climbing up into the bed when to get/put away the bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


For a truck bed mount I use this fork mount setup.










Sent using smoke signals.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I use an Inno Tire Hold rack. It's awesome. No removing the wheel, great tray mechanism, great lock, feels very secure. I previously had a Thule T2 and I much prefer this rack.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just hang mine over the tailgate, and secure with a ratchet strap. simple, easy, and free... since I already had a strap.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

d365 said:


> ...since I already had a strap.


Awesome.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I googled it. It's a different concept that what I've seen before. I don't know any of the details but I don't see much wrong with the basic concept of supporting the bikes at the tops of the wheels like that, assuming normal aluminum or CF wheels. The supports could eventually make marks of the rims, especially if there is dirt/grit on the rims after a ride when they're placed in the rack. 

My preference is for what I refer to as a platform rack, one that the tires sit on, like the Yakima Holdup or TwoTimer, or the One UP etc. As far as a home-made hitch rack, I don't see PVC pipe as a suitable material as it's not strong or rigid enough, in my estimation, though PVC could work for making some frames to support a bike upright in a pickup bed or similar.


----------



## KDOG72 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm assuming the part that contacts the wheels is has some sort of protection on it. Also, I could simply get in a habit of wiping off the rim with me finger etc. where it will contact the mount. My only other concern since I have the big tires if the strap will go all the way around. The problem with alot of the DIY projects I'm seeing is that by the time I pay for the materials, I've spent more than an off the shelf rack. I've also floated the idea of simply getting one of the those flat platforms and using ratchet straps I already have to secure it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

buying a rack at wallyworld is like asking for your bike to be dumped onto the freeway. It happens. I have seen the results of it in person.


----------



## KDOG72 (Jun 14, 2016)

Actually it seems pretty solid. It's Reese. They're trailer hitch stuff ain't bad. I saw the crappy no name mounts in the bike section but of course avoided those. The only thing I'm gonna do is get the appropriate adapter (I don't like the stock version) so I can just leave the whole thing assembled and remove it/install it more easily.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ Is that the wallyworld rack? I had seen one of those on CL but I passed on it. Are those things holding the tires plastic? how solid do they look?


----------



## KDOG72 (Jun 14, 2016)

No they are metal covered with the foam rubber. The straps are a very thick heavy rubber and they include long wide velcro straps for extra security.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not bad for 80.00 - when I started I had one of those single bike carriers for 30.00 from Wally (of course I have a car no truck) that thing sucked as mentioned above, the strip to close it up eventually broke.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have this rack, been using it for a couple years works great for up to 80mm fat rims (but straps too short for fatty tires, use your own straps or whatever)

And yes Walmart carries them too, but they are everywhere and rather dependable rack imho. Best $75 I ever spent to carry bikes.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engineer90 (Apr 10, 2015)

You know what really grinds my gears? There aren't any hitch-mounted bike racks that keep the bikes perpendicular to the wind flow of the car. All of them are perpendicular! The car's MPGs get really low with this set up since the bikes are like a wall.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Engineer90 said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? There aren't any hitch-mounted bike racks that keep the bikes perpendicular to the wind flow of the car. All of them are perpendicular! The car's MPGs get really low with this set up since the bikes are like a wall.


Um what???? I loose very little mpg hauling bikes. I have a small car and loose 1-2mpg on a windy day if the bike is on vs not.

They don't sit PARALLEL because then you couldn't go into a drive way. Plus it's ILLEGAL in most places to have something just randomly sticking out of the back of your vehicle that distance.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_wrong27 (Jul 16, 2016)

I've seen the PVC truck bed racks and those do not look like fun. They probably slide around, wiggle, bend. You have to ratchet your bike to the truck to make it usable, and that seems like a PITA. Best bet would be making a front fork adapter that you literally attach your bike to, not much wiggle room there. Good luck!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

A fork adapter is just as much of a pain in the ass. Throwing a bike in a rack and a ratchet strap takes about as long as putting a bike in your common hitch mounted tray racks. 

Then putting the front wheel back on, that adds a lot more time/pain in the ass, than using a ratchet strap ever will.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Engineer90 said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? There aren't any hitch-mounted bike racks that keep the bikes perpendicular to the wind flow of the car. All of them are perpendicular! The car's MPGs get really low with this set up since the bikes are like a wall.


Well yeah it would like 6ft to the length of the vehicle.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

AS mentioned before - OneUp.....

If it works perfectly on the Fart, it'll work on anything.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

OP, I am shocked that you are complaining about getting your bike in and out of the bed. There is nothing more simple, faster, or cheaper than simply laying your bike in the bed of your truck (strategically positioned). With any sort of rack, you'll have to put it on and take it off (or at least mount it for the first and only time) and then mount the bike to it. In the time that it takes you to do that, you're already driving to your destination if you just lay it in the bed. 

Here is a short bed rental truck that I am driving now. That's my rig laying in it. Cheezy-breezy-happen-easy.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Rigged (Aug 5, 2015)

I struggled with the bike rack solution for quite some time. I ended up biting the bullet and going for the whole shebang.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> OP, I am shocked that you are complaining about getting your bike in and out of the bed. There is nothing more simple, faster, or cheaper than simply laying your bike in the bed of your truck (strategically positioned). With any sort of rack, you'll have to put it on and take it off (or at least mount it for the first and only time) and then mount the bike to it. In the time that it takes you to do that, you're already driving to your destination if you just lay it in the bed.
> 
> Here is a short bed rental truck that I am driving now. That's my rig laying in it. Cheezy-breezy-happen-easy.


While I agree this is the most convenient and fastest way to do it. I don't do it that way because the thought of getting into an accident the bike would go into full on missle launch.

What I do:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Here is a short bed rental truck that I am driving now. That's my rig laying in it. Cheezy-breezy-happen-easy.


Drive side up!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Drive side up!


Good catch, amateur load job at best.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hawg said:


> OP, I am shocked that you are complaining about getting your bike in and out of the bed. There is nothing more simple, faster, or cheaper than simply laying your bike in the bed of your truck (strategically positioned). With any sort of rack, you'll have to put it on and take it off (or at least mount it for the first and only time) and then mount the bike to it. In the time that it takes you to do that, you're already driving to your destination if you just lay it in the bed.
> 
> Here is a short bed rental truck that I am driving now. That's my rig laying in it. Cheezy-breezy-happen-easy.


I do the same thing but my truck has a lockable cap on it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

deke505 said:


> I do the same thing but my truck has a lockable cap on it.


Do you lay your bike down in the bed with the drive side down like Hawg?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Do you lay your bike down in the bed with the drive side down like Hawg?


Only in a rental. In my own truck, if my rack is not mounted in the hitch, I remove the front wheel and lay it drive side up.

Don't ask me why I do it differently in my truck verses somebody else's. You won't like the answer...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Drive side up!


I can't believe you aren't including the other thing I was doing wrong with the way I had my bike positioned in that image. I only get a half-troll credit here. :madman:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> I can't believe you aren't including the other thing I was doing wrong with the way I had my bike positioned in that image. I only get a half-troll credit here. :madman:


And your steering is cranked all the way around. Good way to scratch the paint with the fork.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Do you lay your bike down in the bed with the drive side down like Hawg?


well no and the handle bars and seat usually sit on the rail.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

KDOG72 said:


> I ALMOST bought a Reese "SportWing" carrier today at Wallyworld. It was 80 bucks and a hitch mount. It holds the bike by the wheels and I'm kinda leery of that and wanted to see if anyone had any experience with it.
> I've seen some DIY carriers made of PVC. Anyone have any suggestions on a bike carrier? I do NOT want a roof mount. Bed or hitch mount only with the latter being the preferred. I have a short bed Tacoma. Kind of a pain to keep climbing up into the bed when to get/put away the bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I use a bed extender with some foam over the top tube of the extender. Just hang the bike over it. No need to remove wheels and no risk of scratching the tail gate.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

aFallenTree said:


> For a truck bed mount I use this fork mount setup.
> 
> Sent using smoke signals.


does it fit a 20mm thru axle?


----------



## aFallenTree (May 23, 2016)

fatcat said:


> does it fit a 20mm thru axle?


Yeah it has a thick metal sleeve that you can take out.

Link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H63NFDI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_C1GMxbQZZ562T

Sent using smoke signals.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

*Modified Yakima Holdup +2*

Bedside rack mount for hacked Yakima Holdup +2. Loading multiple bikes in the bed of a truck with a topper is useless, and the topper window prevents using a tailgate pad. Additionally, the back of the truck is the rolling kennel for 3 big dogs, and the roof of the topper is for additional bikes and kayaks. I made some custom brackets to fit under the topper lip. They bolt through the bed rail, but the bedrails are so flimsy on trucks now, that that was nowhere near enough support. So I added an additional support bracket that bolts through the wheel well. I can shake an F250 with overload springs from the rack itself, so its solid. I'll add an aditional strap from the frame to the topper rails when we're off roading to isolate some of the sway, but otherwise, this is totally solid for highway and interstate speeds. The don't stick out any further than my mirrors. This design has been rattling around in my head for a few years now and finally decided to pull the trigger on the rack and make it work. Couldn't be happier. It works with fatbike tires, but necessitates sliding the locking "hook" that goes over the tires completely off the stabilization bar, but no biggie. If I want to use the lock mechanism/cable, it only take 15 seconds to reinstall per side. I find the fatbikes are more stable when the hook secures to the frame, that why the fatbike is in backwards with the hook over the top tube - thus fairly isolating low psi tires, the 26er's and 27.5ers do fine with the hook where its supposed to be, over the front tire in front of the suspension fork arch.


----------



## OllieG84 (Jun 7, 2018)

What is the name of that set up. I'm trying to order It, but can not find it. It's awesome.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

OllieG84 said:


> What is the name of that set up. I'm trying to order It, but can not find it. It's awesome.


It is awesome. However I'd be afraid I'd look in my rear view mirror and think my bike was passing me.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

SCR818 said:


> OP, I am shocked that you are complaining about getting your bike in and out of the bed. There is nothing more simple, faster, or cheaper than simply laying your bike in the bed of your truck (strategically positioned). With any sort of rack, you'll have to put it on and take it off (or at least mount it for the first and only time) and then mount the bike to it. In the time that it takes you to do that, you're already driving to your destination if you just lay it in the bed.
> 
> Here is a short bed rental truck that I am driving now. That's my rig laying in it. Cheezy-breezy-happen-easy.


Close, but for the winner...

ATTACH=CONFIG]1202633[/ATTACH]


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I fiddled with building my own bed mount for a while. Had a board cut to where it wedged into the bed with a fork mount bolted to it. I finally got sick of taking the front wheel on and off (plus my new bike has an allen head thru axle, not a QR) and bought a RaceFace tailgate pad. Best purchase I have made in a long time. Being able to just flop the bike over your tailgate and not worry about it is great. It doesn't rattle around in the bed, and I don't have to mess with taking the wheel off.


----------

